# Meadow Lodge - Home of Tranquility.



## Korene Goh (Aug 10, 2007)

Characterized by English style, greenery countryside ambiance and vacation home concept…Meadow Lodge, was built near to plots of nature reserve park both in Bukit Batok and Bukit Tamah. Located near the busy Bukit Timah Road, which shopping centres and food are easily accessible, The British Club, our local Ngee Ann Polytechnic, Singapore Institute of Management and foreign schools are the most prominent Landmarks. Apart from the eventful BT Road, this development secretly chose to place itself at a less noisy field. This unique home of tranquility was colored with sweet mellow tone and has only exclusively 64 spacious units which are expressly designed to suit both small or large families who love to stay in a home of always “on vacation” whole year round. Not only that it makes an ideal home, it also brings high rental yield for keen investors. Make your wisest decision…..Meadow Lodge…..

(Open to locals and foreigners)


----------

